# Edit photo to 1000 pixels wide



## Goldcoin79 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi 

There is a photo comp that I would like to enter and one of the rules is the photo should be 1000 pixels wide.  I don't realy understand how to do this so if any one can help it will be good. I use elements 5 for my editing if this helps.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 8, 2013)

I can't image there not being a resize function that asks for either a percentage, an absolute pixel size, or a measurement like inches or mm.


----------



## KmH (Apr 8, 2013)

Open Ps Elements 5 to the Edit workspace.

In the Applications bar at the top left of the workspace click on *Image > Resize > Image Size
*
When the Image Resize dialog box opens - click on HELP for an explanation of the offered options.

By the way. With Ps Elements open press the *F1 key* on your keyboard *or* up on Applications bar click on *Help > Photoshop Elements Help* - to access Adobe Ps Elements 5 tutorials.


----------

